# 2015 Big Lots



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't have pics, but Big Lots is putting out Halloween. I think my store has everything out. They have $50 pose and stays and I picked up one of their "crystal balls" tonight...it's made of plastic. 

I just wish they had the great deals on lights they used to have.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I think there is already a Big Lots thread.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Scatterbrains said:


> I don't have pics, but Big Lots is putting out Halloween. I think my store has everything out. They have $50 pose and stays and I picked up one of their "crystal balls" tonight...it's made of plastic.
> 
> I just wish they had the great deals on lights they used to have.


Still keeping fingers crossed for pose n stays at Costco $35


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Screaming Demons said:


> I think there is already a Big Lots thread.


I looked the other day for one for 2015 and couldn't find it, do you have a link?


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I looked the other day for one for 2015 and couldn't find it, do you have a link?


There were two other ones when I looked before starting this thread...a summer clearance one and a friends and family weekend one...since those are specific events, I created this one.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Scatterbrains said:


> There were two other ones when I looked before starting this thread...a summer clearance one and a friends and family weekend one...since those are specific events, I created this one.


Yeah, I didn't think there was a general one. I just wanted to put in there that they had those creepy attic lights like Grandin Road but Big Lots price is better at 12 bucks. they also have some string edison bulbs that make sounds for 12, I sort of liked those.
Now I'm just waiting for my Big Lots to put out the doorbells and the spirit balls.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Do you remember seeing any Halloween or fall candles? I'll probably stop by the local one today. Going past there later.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Paul Melniczek said:


> Do you remember seeing any Halloween or fall candles? I'll probably stop by the local one today. Going past there later.


I did not see candles...but I wasn't l wasn't looking for them. Michaels has them and they have a 50% off coupon good thru tomorrow (the 31st)


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Yeah, I didn't think there was a general one. I just wanted to put in there that they had those creepy attic lights like Grandin Road but Big Lots price is better at 12 bucks. they also have some string edison bulbs that make sounds for 12, I sort of liked those.
> Now I'm just waiting for my Big Lots to put out the doorbells and the spirit balls.


The string of lights with sound would work for someone building an electric chair


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

My Big Lots didn't have any Fall stuff or candles out yet - just two Halloween displays and empty aisles for the Fall stuff.

I did buy the Big Lots Witch, The Skelly Butler, the Eyeball Doorbell and also a trio of pumpkins that light up & sings. I put videos of the Witch, Butler & Doorbell in other posts, but I'll add them here too. 
















I also bought the 3 pack of twig trees (4ft size), but they didn't have any on display so I was basing my purchase on the photo on the box. When I got home to pull them out, I opened the box & saw TONS of glitter inside. I don't hate glitter but could see this kind of thing making a large mess every year, so I'm thinking I might return them.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> ...They have $50 pose and stays and I picked up one of their "crystal balls" tonight...it's made of plastic.


I saw a couple of videos showing it in another thread. I really like the look of the spirit ball, though the sayings are another story. Is there any way to turn the sound off and have only the lights going? Thanks.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> My Big Lots didn't have any Fall stuff or candles out yet - just two Halloween displays and empty aisles for the Fall stuff.
> 
> I did buy the Big Lots Witch, The Skelly Butler, the Eyeball Doorbell and also a trio of pumpkins that light up & sings. I put videos of the Witch, Butler & Doorbell in other posts, but I'll add them here too.
> 
> ...


Any chance you could post a pic of the twig tree from the box? I'm looking for a larger size tree but their website barely has any Halloween listed yet at all.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> I saw a couple of videos showing it in another thread. I really like the look of the spirit ball, though the sayings are another story. Is there any way to turn the sound off and have only the lights going? Thanks.


My guess is you could unscrew something and cut the speaker wire


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

Garthgoyle said:


> I saw a couple of videos showing it in another thread. I really like the look of the spirit ball, though the sayings are another story. Is there any way to turn the sound off and have only the lights going? Thanks.


I was thinking the same thing.
~Tiff
UPDATE I just opened mine and it has a light only switch position.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

My stores said they are putting halloween out so I think I'll try to head over there early tomorrow morning before it gets hot. I'm definitely looking for the eyeball doorbell and while I have wanted the witch and think she looks great not sure yet what I will do if she's out on the shelf. Passed last year on paying for shipping on one, after wanting her so badly last year, so surprised to see myself saying that now when I could just pick her up in the store. Think it's more a matter of where to store another large prop box rather than her looks or sound track at this point.

Budget for halloween is dwindling and it's almost August. Other than maybe the gorilla rug from OT, the skeleton fish from Kmart, the eyeball globes from GR and the stuff already on order from BuyCostumes (2 tree guys and moving eyeball), that might be it for this year. I got Henry from GR this month and think I'm passing on the two lady props I was considering. Oh and I also love the Thing Haunted Lamp from Cracker Barrel I ordered online. Still we really haven't seen much of what will be out yet so don't hold me to this. I am definitely staying out of HG as I don't want to be tempted with any more decor/kitchen. LOL. I always get psyched up for the new season but I think the older I get and the longer I've been doing this and trips back and forth I'm feeling more worn out earlier in the season. Just not enjoying "the hunt" as much. It's been really hot this week so maybe that has something to do with it too.

That Spirit ball is nice (kind of think I prefer silencing it too). I like the swirling look of the ball and in fact I'd probably like it better if it was all one color like blue or white. Is it made by Gemmy? I wonder if I could do some kind of rotating shadow light inside one of my Spirit Balls that I disassembled for the prop head and get it look something like that. I'll be curious what people who buy one think about it.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

So far, I like the boney cat, the creepy attic lights, and the eyeball doorbell. The spirit ball is cool looking, but I already have one with a witch head in it, and a smaller color-changing one. I hope to get out and check the store for myself pretty soon here.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I would also like the spirit ball if the cheesy voice was not there. I passed on buying because of that.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

printersdevil said:


> I would also like the spirit ball if the cheesy voice was not there. I passed on buying because of that.


Mike and Tiff updated that it has a "lights only" switch. I haven't hear the sayings yet but it sounds like they aren't great. I honestly don't like props that talk very much, it's usually too cheesy for me. I'm still on the fence about the spirit ball too


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

I went to Big Lots tonight, I picked up the eye door bell and the skelly cat (led eyes and meows and moves its mouth, never seen one like that). I also got lucky and picked up 5 large spools of purple LED "summer" lights at 50% off. I'm going back tomorrow to grab the attic light and the string Edison bulbs.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Went to Big Lots today...first time in a long time, actually. They seemed to be a bit pricier than I remembered..for my taste anyway. 
I saw the string of attic lights that flickered but I thought the electric sounds it made were a little obnoxious so I was afraid of getting 
them. If somebody does purchase them and finds there's a lights only option let me know! Cause I would definitely get them. 
I did buy the one flickering attic light and I absolutely LOVE IT! It's just the right amount of subtle creepiness that I love. And for 
12 bucks I thought it was worth it. 

It's fairly large and it's made from what seems to be a very durable, hard plastic. 










Here's a video:


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

vwgirl said:


> I went to Big Lots tonight, I picked up the eye door bell and the skelly cat (led eyes and meows and moves its mouth, never seen one like that). I also got lucky and picked up 5 large spools of purple LED "summer" lights at 50% off. I'm going back tomorrow to grab the attic light and the string Edison bulbs.


 I was hoping the skelly cats were animated! I saw At Home has the dogs that light up and growl/bark. I don't think his mouth moved but could be wrong.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

I have to get one of those doorbell. My little killer Chihuahua is going nuts just when he hears the video. I am shopping today, but all of our stores here wait forever to put out the goods.


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm going to go check my local Big Lots! Those are cheaper than the ones at Grandin Road!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I know my Big Lots won't have anything yet,they're in back to school mode & just barely into that, & when they do it won't be nearly as fabulous as the other Big Lots posted here. There won't be a witch, there may be a doorbell, but I don't have high hopes for either one near me.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

To those that are looking for the rusty attic light Home Depot has them for 9.98. There is also a light bulb that is basically the same thing except it screws into a regular light socket available at a few different stores this year. This may be a better option for those that have ceiling lights as you don't have to figure out how to run the extension cord across your ceiling. Gemmy's website is now showing some of the stores that will sell their new items.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Got my doorbell! No attic lights at my store. 
I did head over to the summer clearance and got some multi-colored globe lights that I think will be perfect for our carnival tent. We have an old carnival punching bag game that will be the center of this.
I also got some lime green lights that I think have a nice withcy hue to them. 
A funny conversation overheard was between a 7 ish year old child and his mother.
7 year old: Look Mom!
Mom: It isn't even August yet!
7 year old: Please, please, please
Mom: Maybe later
7 year old now launches into a tale of a house he was at last year and how they had all kinds of things jumping out at him, but he wasn't scared. He knew it would all be okay. 
This kid will be a future haunter.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stunned that my local Big Lots had everything out already that I was interested in seeing. They have always been so late in comparison to other parts of the country. Didn't even need to go to a second store.  Thanks to all who got me motivated with their early photos to call my store to see what was stocked.


I decided to pass on the Witch. They did have a few boxes of her in the store as well as multiple Animated Skeleton head guys and the skeleton waiters so that bodes well I thought for people looking for them in the SJ bay area. I ended up with: 2 Eyeball Doorbells (loved this prop so much that I bought an extra in case one of them breaks), a Green Cat's eyes light up, and 2 Flickering Halloween Light strands. I have a few of the Attic lights from Spirit last year so passed on those but that's a good price. Saw a decent amount of nice things so overall thought Big Lots did pretty good this year. The animated skelly cat with red eyes does move it's mouth. The one I tried out had a mouth that really clacked when it meowed, maybe a carefully placed dab of silicon caulk will silence the bones hitting.

Took a bunch of close up photos of some of the items and will come back and post. 


So my funny in store story was that I was putting 2 of the doorbells in my cart when an man and woman came by and the guy kind of raised his eyebrow at probably my buying two of them. Then I commented to him that he should try it out and that I thought it was the best prop there this year and would most certainly go fast and sell out. He rang the bell and he and his wife laughed a lot and one went in their cart. Another lady and her kid came by and I said try out the doorbell, they did and another doorbell got carted. When I was in the next aisle a lady who saw me looking at the signs made a comment about how glad she was to see halloween out and liked to do her shopping early. I mentioned the doorbell in the other aisle and noticed when I went down that aisle again only one doorbell was left on the shelf now. Keep in mind how well these sell if you see any in your store.

One thing I didn't see this year (at least not yet) was that funky, blucky (blow mold skeleton) that looked alien sort of. As someone said the $50 skeleton they are stocking leaves something to be desired especially in the feet area...kind of 2D the bottom. I took a closeup so you can see for yourself. I too thought the Pose-N-Stays were a nice choice for the money.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Sheesh...seems like every year our Big Lots is the last one in Scaryfornia to get their Halloween out. Not even a glass pumpkin yet

On the upside, sounds like there's a lot to look forward to


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

First set of photos. These are some of the lighting products. Descriptions and prices in album.
















































Carnevil style globes:


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I could use those 40ct globe lights for our circus theme this year. Nice!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Pathway Markers:

























Animated Greeters:
















Halloween Doorbells:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Glassware on end cap:































Nice bat lit sign:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

From the large and small prop section:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Last group of items:

























































Lit signs this year. Plastic.
















From the Summer gardening clearance aisle:
Larger than my hand and maybe $2 on clearance (orig. 6.00). Floating. Jungle/gator scenes.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

My local Big Lots had most items on the shelves today. I have to agree, the eyeball doorbell is probably the top pick. Didn't walk out with one because the wife and I couldn't come up with a good place to put it due to our guests usually coming in thru our garage. The skelly cat was decent and a good buy at $20 but as mentioned, the jaw chatters too much for a meowing screaming cat, passed on that too.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you so much Ghost of Spookie for taking the time to provide us with the photographs. I have a Hit List ready to go!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes. Thank you GOS and everyone else for photos. I checked out our store today and was surprised to find in pretty well stocked already. I decided to overlook the "clacking" and got the screeching cat. I want him to go with my Bonez Bird in a little vignette in a corner of a room. 










I also got a new vinyl tablecloth for crafting. It is black with a lime green spiderweb design. Oh, and some matching dish towels. Thinking I may do the kitchen in black and green this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

There was much more to see and more for others to photo but as you can tell I took quite a few pictures, and stayed longer looking than I planned. Was thinking of hitting ROSS but ran short of time. People should know that some photos with the plan-o-grams were posted under the shopping thread I think? so people who have a BL might want to look there too for what's out or coming.

BL was nice enough to pull down a ceiling electrical box on a cord for me to try out the purple icicle lights. Being LED - which doesn't really scatter light, I was curious how they would look. They're not bad, I like the shape, but in the dark I don't think they will be totally illuminated. Had 2 in my cart but put them back for now. I was thinking of them for either kind of stalagtites in a bat cave (cave made out of 3 arches fabric'd over) to dimly light the cave path or use it as some type of icy projectiles encircling an ice skull or something like that....brainstorming while shopping as usual! As it was I walked out happy $80 or so later. Not much more on my wish list at this point but I may make another run into BL in the future.

I haven't figured out if the Flickering Halloween lights which say they are continuous on are really continuous on for like 6 hours since it also said sound sensored, so I don't think that makes sense. Will play with them over the weekend maybe and report back if no one else has. ** I have a mad lab and still trying to work out how I would use them for that.

** commented more on in my next post.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Did you end up getting the witch and the doorbell Ghost of Spookie?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I passed on the Witch, got 2 eyeball doorbells, 2 flickering light strands and green cat eyes. 

** I just played with the Flickering lights and with the sound on it's loud. The lights do flicker on but never go off so guess you can say it's continuously on (unlike the Gemmy Attic light which will plunge ToTers into darkness before coming on again). It's sound triggered and runs for about 30 seconds before shutting off waiting to be triggered again. You can go into Lights Only mode so that's a good thing. There's an On/Demo/Lights switch so I guess you really need to take the batteries out to make sure it stays off when you want it off (which you should do when storing anyway).


If you are shopping BL don't forget to use your BL rewards card when you are checking out.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks, GOS, for all those photos! It looks like you were able to take a photo of the box that has the 4ft trees in it - I had mentioned that I purchased those and someone asked for a photo, but all the ones I took have been too dark to really see the packaging. I'm not certain I'm going to keep them yet, so I haven't taken them out of the box (they are covered in lots of glitter, which I don't hate but may not want to deal with a mess). Glad you got that pic clearly!

I have been playing with my Big Lots Witch a bit. I plan to keep her as an indoor prop since last year we started a "curiosity"-type cabinet, and where I'm going to display her, she will be viewable from the front, one side & back. So I knew I wanted to bulk her up a bit to make her look more real. I'm not finished yet, but here's what I've done so far ~

~ She got 2 and a half pieces of faux hair from the headbands that Dollar Tree sells, lots in the back and some shorter chunks in the front & sides
~ She got two faux eyelashes on each eye, also from Dollar Tree
~ I bought fake nails, painted them with cheap black acrylic, and then painted them an acid green nail color (again, all from Dollar Tree)
~ I made her a ring for the empty hand
~ My DH wasn't thrilled with her blank white eyes. I believe someone else here mentioned that issue, so to appease my hubby, I cut out two circles from black electrical tape to make some pupils. I definitely think she looks better when she is just a still prop with the pupils - they give her more character. But I'm on the fence about when her eyes are lit up - I kinda liked that blank, all-seeing white eyeball look. What do you guys think, go with the black pupils or take them off?

I actually think she looks a bit like the Evil Queen in Witch form from Snow White with the pupils & the black hair I added. I wasn't aiming for that look but that's what she reminds me of now. BTW, my Witch has been fondly named Hagatha! Ha ha!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I like your additions! And on seeing the photo and before I read your comment on the eyes and Snow White witch, I thought the same thing so you did a great job! if you switched out the skull she is holding in one hand for a red apple...well...


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Thanks, GOS, for all those photos! It looks like you were able to take a photo of the box that has the 4ft trees in it - I had mentioned that I purchased those and someone asked for a photo, but all the ones I took have been too dark to really see the packaging. I'm not certain I'm going to keep them yet, so I haven't taken them out of the box (they are covered in lots of glitter, which I don't hate but may not want to deal with a mess). Glad you got that pic clearly!
> 
> I have been playing with my Big Lots Witch a bit. I plan to keep her as an indoor prop since last year we started a "curiosity"-type cabinet, and where I'm going to display her, she will be viewable from the front, one side & back. So I knew I wanted to bulk her up a bit to make her look more real. I'm not finished yet, but here's what I've done so far ~
> 
> ...


WOW. I mean... WOW!!! That is fantastic!!!!!! 
I have a Hagatha too in my kitchen! (Different witch. Classic name.)


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Oooh! I love those skull bottles! 

Since I'm not working, I miss going to Big Lots since there's not one in our town. But hubby may need me to help do inventory Sunday, so I may go a little early and see if anything's out yet!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> ~ My DH wasn't thrilled with her blank white eyes. I believe someone else here mentioned that issue, so to appease my hubby, I cut out two circles from black electrical tape to make some pupils. I definitely think she looks better when she is just a still prop with the pupils - they give her more character. But I'm on the fence about when her eyes are lit up - I kinda liked that blank, all-seeing white eyeball look. What do you guys think, go with the black pupils or take them off?
> 
> I actually think she looks a bit like the Evil Queen in Witch form from Snow White with the pupils & the black hair I added. I wasn't aiming for that look but that's what she reminds me of now. BTW, my Witch has been fondly named Hagatha! Ha ha!
> 
> ...


You might try giving her a cloudy pupil like she has cataracts.


----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

Our Big Lots doesn't have a lot out yet but I did manage to score the eyeball doorbell. I want a couple of those attic lights so I'll need to check back.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Thanks, GOS, for all those photos! It looks like you were able to take a photo of the box that has the 4ft trees in it - I had mentioned that I purchased those and someone asked for a photo, but all the ones I took have been too dark to really see the packaging. I'm not certain I'm going to keep them yet, so I haven't taken them out of the box (they are covered in lots of glitter, which I don't hate but may not want to deal with a mess). Glad you got that pic clearly!
> 
> I have been playing with my Big Lots Witch a bit. I plan to keep her as an indoor prop since last year we started a "curiosity"-type cabinet, and where I'm going to display her, she will be viewable from the front, one side & back. So I knew I wanted to bulk her up a bit to make her look more real. I'm not finished yet, but here's what I've done so far ~
> 
> ...


I like all the changes you made and also really like the pupils on the witch. What about maybe printing out eyeball irises and putting them on. I did that to one of my old GR groundbreakers. That way the light would still shine through and might make you both happy.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Dang you again JennandMatt, now I would like to have two of the witches!!! lol That is fabulous, but I love both looks.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> ~ I made her a ring for the empty hand
> ~ My DH wasn't thrilled with her blank white eyes. I believe someone else here mentioned that issue, so to appease my hubby, I cut out two circles from black electrical tape to make some pupils. I definitely think she looks better when she is just a still prop with the pupils - they give her more character. But I'm on the fence about when her eyes are lit up - I kinda liked that blank, all-seeing white eyeball look. What do you guys think, go with the black pupils or take them off?
> 
> I actually think she looks a bit like the Evil Queen in Witch form from Snow White with the pupils & the black hair I added. I wasn't aiming for that look but that's what she reminds me of now. BTW, my Witch has been fondly named Hagatha! Ha ha! ]




That probably was me that you read had the trouble with the eyes, they really bug me. I love what you have done with her. I am going to do what you did or try a printed iris. The first thing I thought when I saw your witch was the snow white witch. She looks good. did you use the dollar tree black hair? and how did you make the ring?? I love the ring too !


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

disembodiedvoice said:


> did you use the dollar tree black hair? and how did you make the ring?? I love the ring too !


Yes, it is the black fake hair attached to the headband that Dollar Tree sells in the kiddie section. I cut longish pieces of black electrical tape, then placed chunks of the hair onto the tape. Then I placed another section of black electrical tape overtop that to sort of seal the hair inside the tape. I really pressed firmly and made sure the hair didn't fall out, taping as needed. Once the hair was secure, I cut any extra tape off of the sides so that I had sections of hair & tape. I then pinned much of the hair sections to the underside of her hat in the back. The front sections I was mostly able to tuck the hair pieces into her hat. 

As far as the ring goes, I wanted something colorful because I will likely make her a spider, snake or other insect-type ring for the hand with the skull. So I wanted her empty hand to be eye-catching. I bought a small strand of beads from JoAnn Fabrics that was on sale this week for 40% off. It included 4 colored pieces all connected together, so I used a wire snip and cut them apart. The 4 glass beads worked out to about $1 each since they were on sale. Then I could have just used regular wire to create a ring shape, which was what I was originally going to do. But JoAnn's other jewelry findings were on sale too, so I bought a bag of keyrings for about $1 and they had 6 inside. The circumference is a little bigger than I need, but it was a good thickness. 

I just painted the keyring black with cheap acrylic paint, and I painted the edges of the colored bead black too, so it would match. Then I crazy glued the pieces together (and yep, got it all over my hands, DOH!), then when it was dry I crazy-glued it onto Hagatha's hand. You can't tell the ring circle is too big unless you peer at the underside of her hand. 

Here's a picture of the rest of the beads - the yellow-orange bead was already on Hagatha's finger & is not pictured. Again, they were all connected when I bought them. 









Hilda - yes, I love the classic aspect of the Hagatha name! My kiddos also have classic names, so I guess it makes sense for my Halloween "children" to have them too. Ha ha!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I love the pupils & hair but I swear that it's the nails that make it for me. 

That's where Big Lots & Dollar Tree are your friend, they've got all kinds of fake nails you can just glue on &/or paint a different color.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I agree the nails are awesome!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Flickering Halloween Lights strand*

I posted some photos and description of the Flickering Halloween Lights that I picked up from BL here under the What Did You Find/Buy Today thread: 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...-did-you-find-buy-today-1622.html#post1768253

If you're considering purchasing them you might want to check out. The boxes were sealed on four sides so wasn't able to see the set up until I opened.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Paint It Black said:


> Yes. Thank you GOS and everyone else for photos. I checked out our store today and was surprised to find in pretty well stocked already. I decided to overlook the "clacking" and got the screeching cat. I want him to go with my Bonez Bird in a little vignette in a corner of a room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA i wish i could put a motion detector on that cat and put it where i DONT want MY cats to go to keep them outtathere....lol course the crew would just go play a joke on me then i may not want to clean up...but.........oh well...was a good idea for a second


----------



## MamaGrizzly (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up on this store. Last year they let me down by not having the witch. I went there yesterday and EVERYTHING was on the shelf. I passed on the witch since I found a different one, but I got the cat and the attic flicker light. So excited for this year but not sure how I'm going to set anything up yet for the ToTs


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I did the same, Kenneth. I intended to buy the string, even though I disliked the sound (I also have something else that makes the same sound, and I wish that it didn't!). So I bought the attic light instead. I think that the string "sockets" don't really look like sockets...even though the kind of look like the attic light socket. I can't explain it, but they do look different to me for some reason. The string bulbs look like they're not in sockets to me, but the attic light does. *shrug* I'm very glad that I settled on the attic light instead.



Kenneth said:


> Went to Big Lots today...first time in a long time, actually. They seemed to be a bit pricier than I remembered..for my taste anyway.
> I saw the string of attic lights that flickered but I thought the electric sounds it made were a little obnoxious so I was afraid of getting
> them. If somebody does purchase them and finds there's a lights only option let me know! Cause I would definitely get them.
> I did buy the one flickering attic light and I absolutely LOVE IT! It's just the right amount of subtle creepiness that I love. And for
> ...


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

the witch holding the crystal ball is good...and i added the witch to my girls....they also have an apothacary jar on a stand thats really good, im repainting mine and going to relabel it crow on top of the lid....not too big not too small just right to work with....towels are adorable too and they ahve some place mats with witches feets, now they would make cute pillows too...its worth the trip to go see.


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

I bought that huge freakin' set of cat eyes last year, love 'em!!!


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

Just wanted to mention I got the string lights (and attic light) at Big Lots and was pleasantly surprised when I found the string lights had a mode that was just lights with no sound. The try me button makes the buzzing sound as does the "on" position but the third position just has them flicker without the sound. They are also battery operated just to let everyone know (3 AA)


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Stopped at Big Lots today and they basically had everything in the photos. I only bought one of the skull bottles.

A word of caution for anyone thinking of buying the skeleton or cat skeleton. They seem to be made of a hard brittle plastic, which seems like it would break easily. One of the cats on display already had its foot broken off. The cat skeleton I got at CVS last year doesn't have LED eyes, but seems to be made of a batter quality plastic.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am liking everything that has been shown. I am kicking myself for not having a job. I would love to have another pose able skelly and the Bone butler. I would not mind the witch at all. I am in witchy mood this year, so I have been thinking to going that theme in the living room. We shall see. I like the Eye door bell. I think that will be the top seller. It actually made me smile watching the video. I am loving the purple lights and the ice icicles lights as well. I am always up for purple lights. Sigh.... this is depressing me....


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I got to Big Lots today! They did not have the aisle set up properly at all. (At least I hope not. Just a few of each item kind of strewn about in the seasonal section. It was a mess!)

I did pick up a few of this year's must have items. I'll check back in another week to see if they have more, or are better stocked.

Here's today's items. Some fun goodies. 









I will agree with the previous poster who cautioned about the cat. There were only a few there and two of them had cracked legs already. They pose REALLY awkwardly. The quality is not even close to the original skeleton cat I have. Yet, I do find the eyes, yowling and clacky jaw still so fun and cheesy that I had to get one. Kids will laugh at this. (For as long as it lasts.) LOL

I actually did not plan on getting the witch globe. I was not interested in the color changing lights and the silly sayings. However, once I was there, it is not that bad! I like the little squiggly pattern to the color changing and the sayings weren't that bad. LOL Again, I think kids will like it and I'm still catering to my youngest son and his friends that will visit. So I grabbed that too.

I am digging those flickering lights with the obnoxious sounds! haha I think I will use them on top of some kind of 'instrument' box I may build for my lab next year. 

You know on second look through the thread, I see the large grungy bulb someone posted is clear. I did not open this one, but it does say 'classic white' on the box. I hope I didn't grab the wrong bulb. I'll have to check that out! I didn't realize there were two different types.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Hilda said:


> I got to Big Lots today! They did not have the aisle set up properly at all. (At least I hope not. Just a few of each item kind of strewn about in the seasonal section. It was a mess!)
> 
> I did pick up a few of this year's must have items. I'll check back in another week to see if they have more, or are better stocked.
> 
> ...


My attic light box also says "classic white", but it looks just like Kenneth's video. It looks yellowed to me...that's the "rusty" part, I guess?


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Hilda said:


> I got to Big Lots today! They did not have the aisle set up properly at all. (At least I hope not. Just a few of each item kind of strewn about in the seasonal section. It was a mess!)
> 
> I did pick up a few of this year's must have items. I'll check back in another week to see if they have more, or are better stocked.
> 
> ...


Hilda, I'm relieved to hear someone else's store was less than stellar. I went tonight after work to my local store and what a huge disappointment. I walked in so excited, expecting to see shelves of wares like those the other lucky posters on here were kind enough to share (thank you, btw! ) but my store was the absolute pits. No where near the selection and just like yours, Hilda, kind of thrown here and there and quite the mess. I can only hope they are still in the process of setting up and getting more stuff in. I might try back in a few weeks. Alas, my store did not have the twig trees I needed. But I did like the witch globe as well. The sayings were a bit cheesy, but the color effects were awesome! That would look great at night in a dark yard display with a few witches huddled around it.  I might try another store a bit further out to see what they have.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

You know I was going to mention the "classic white" listing on the box after i visited my store. Guess I forgot about it as I put a ShortCircuit bulb back and instead went for the flickering. I'm guessing here but I think the white could refer to the LEDs in it. I checked Gemmy's website later that day but didn't notice anything about different colors. Scratch head...just a guess...like what other color would make sense? Maybe a red light...I could see that...like if you've ever worked in a photo developing room (did when I worked for a printing firm) the room lights are red to avoid ruining the film. I could see that working.

haha, guess there's always the other red light use...maybe a western saloon with privileges upstairs with Madame Kitty and girls with One Eye Jack downstairs gambling away his money.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes. LairMistress an GoS. It is the same clear grunged up bulb. So that is good. What is not good is it stopped working after thirty seconds. GAHHHH 
I swear I am cursed this year!! So back to Big Lots we go!

I agree SpookyWolf. It was terrible! I cannot imagine that is the setup. It couldn't possibly be. Only one shelf unit with things tossed on shelves. Laying sideways. I tried about three of the doorbells until one worked property. I am hoping that is just low batteries and we don't have a run of defective products this year. Yipes.

I wanted to go back anyway to check on a few of those metal signs and bottles.  So now I have an excuse to go back when I return the light.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hilda, just so you know the bulb does have a sequenced circuit. It comes on, flickers for a while and then it goes out (to scare the kids and plunge them into darkness) and then will come back on again. Did you plug it in and give it enough time to do it's thing? Just thought I'd ask and let you know that part of what it does is go black for a period of time. I took a video of it last year showing the full circuit. If I can find it I'll repost here.


Here you go:






I noticed someone on my video page thanked me for showing the whole circuit because she had seen other videos and thought it came on only for a short time and was sensor activated.

I suspect the doorbells were played with quite a bit and the batteries low. I know in my store people who noticed them couldn't help but give them a ring or two.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I noticed when on Gemmy's site that they make a different colored doorbell from the red and gold ones we are seeing in Big Lots and At Home. The one on their website is crackled gray/white and black. Here's a link. Not sure if this one is being sold at Walmart in the US or if this is a British version. Gemmy apparently doesn't think to use Commas to separate store names and I'm not seeing it on Walmarts site here in the US. You guys overseas will have to let us know if you pick one up over there and post a photo for us.

http://www.gemmy.com/Animated_Doorbell_Eyeball_p/70654.htm


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice score, Hilda! I haven't been to my Big Lots yet. 

That skeleton cat looks like he's had a bit too much "nip".


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hilda, just so you know the bulb does have a sequenced circuit. It comes on, flickers for a while and then it goes out (to scare the kids and plunge them into darkness) and then will come back on again. Did you plug it in and give it enough time to do it's thing? Just thought I'd ask and let you know that part of what it does is go black for a period of time. I took a video of it last year showing the full circuit.


Oh thank you! After I read your post, I was thinking how embarrassing. I'm a dope I didn't realize it goes off. I tried it again. For a long time. Nope. This is dead. Nothing. Dang it! 
Thank you for your help anyway. 

I guess my 'short circuit' light has a real short circuit.


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

FYI the crystal ball has a light only mode...just saying.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I noticed when on Gemmy's site that they make a different colored doorbell from the red and gold ones we are seeing in Big Lots and At Home. The one on their website is crackled gray/white and black. Here's a link. Not sure if this one is being sold at Walmart in the US or if this is a British version. Gemmy apparently doesn't think to use Commas to separate store names and I'm not seeing it on Walmarts site here in the US. You guys overseas will have to let us know if you pick one up over there and post a photo for us.
> 
> http://www.gemmy.com/Animated_Doorbell_Eyeball_p/70654.htm


I prefer that version, no question. Actually, they did not forget commas, GoS, as that is one store; Asda _is_ the name of Walmart in the UK.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I took my son for a haircut yesterday and the place that does the kid haircuts is close to Big Lots, so we stopped in. They only had 2 areas that had been updated since I first went there this season & found one of the witches. They had an end-cap with some of the things that GhostOfSpooky posted photos of on page 4 of this thread. I did purchase the light-up bat sign for $12 because I thought it was pretty nice in person. It's got an on & off switch on the bottom side of it. 

Other than that, they had one side of an aisle with various glass pumpkins, soft pumpkins, a couple of other light-up signs, and some stuffed owls & foxes that were decorative. Sorry I didn't get a photo - the kids were cranky & we left quickly. But, I did ask the cashier if they would be getting in more Halloween stuff, and she said she thought that it *might* be possible that they'd get another shipment next week, but maybe that would be it. I was a little surprised - is that all they're getting between now & October? She said it was possible. 

So, I'm super thrilled I got my Witch when I did, especially if that was their only box plus the display. The display witch was the only one they had still, and they aren't selling her (yet).


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

I received a coupon in my email for $5.00 off a $15.00 purchase! Haunted Door Bell here I come! Woot, woot! You need to be signed up for their Buzz Club Rewards!


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

We live in the bowels of the earth so nothing out until September. Gotta love western Kentucky. Oh end they have Christmas items out the first of october


----------



## StevensonMetal (Jul 24, 2015)

*Biglots today*

Stopped at biglots today. I did get a skeleton cat and it will no shut up had to take the battery's out to get it to stop.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I took my son for a haircut yesterday and the place that does the kid haircuts is close to Big Lots, so we stopped in. They only had 2 areas that had been updated since I first went there this season & found one of the witches. They had an end-cap with some of the things that GhostOfSpooky posted photos of on page 4 of this thread. I did purchase the light-up bat sign for $12 because I thought it was pretty nice in person. It's got an on & off switch on the bottom side of it.
> 
> Other than that, they had one side of an aisle with various glass pumpkins, soft pumpkins, a couple of other light-up signs, and some stuffed owls & foxes that were decorative. Sorry I didn't get a photo - the kids were cranky & we left quickly. But, I did ask the cashier if they would be getting in more Halloween stuff, and she said she thought that it *might* be possible that they'd get another shipment next week, but maybe that would be it. I was a little surprised - is that all they're getting between now & October? She said it was possible.
> 
> So, I'm super thrilled I got my Witch when I did, especially if that was their only box plus the display. The display witch was the only one they had still, and they aren't selling her (yet).


Whether the cashier said yes or no, they'll get more in. They haven't put out candy, costumes or dishes/party supplies yet so they'll definitely get more in.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Mine had the same stuff as in the picture upthread. Wanted the witch- but not for $50.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

CHEFJULI said:


> I received a coupon in my email for $5.00 off a $15.00 purchase! Haunted Door Bell here I come! Woot, woot! You need to be signed up for their Buzz Club Rewards!


I'm part of their buzz club and I can't find the coupon! 

Can you tell me the title of the email?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Scochey, my email just shows it is from Big Lots and the subject said something about Buzz Club I think. It is $15 off of $60 purchase. I am so going to buy this witch now.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I got the e-mail for $5.00 off a $15.00 purchase on 7/31 that expires 8/9 and I used it already towards the edison lights and a couple other things. Haven't seen a $15.00 one in my e-mails.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Sigh... I have emails from Big Lots but none of them have coupons in it. Only thing I can guess is because I always forget to use my rewards card when I'm in there. 


If anyone wants to post theirs... that'd be cool.


----------



## Huntress (Nov 1, 2012)

Anyone seen the light up cat eyes that they had last year? The little girl across the street from me went nuts over mine so I thought I'd get her a set.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes, the cat's eyes are in the store this year. I bought orange last year and loved the green so much added those this year. Look back a few pages for photos of them: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/142532-2015-big-lots-4.html#post1767763 BTW that is the nicest thing to do for her! You're definitely going to be her favorite neighbor. She could probably mount them on her bedroom wall with those 3M Removable hooks and enjoy seeing them during the night otherwise other people get to enjoy seeing them out her window and not her so much.

I would suggest buying them sooner than later. They went fast last year in my area and the only ones left were broken. Got mine shortly after stocking and they are split in color in a BL outer box, 6 or 8 to a box, so 3-4 of each color unless they get more in.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Huntress said:


> Anyone seen the light up cat eyes that they had last year? The little girl across the street from me went nuts over mine so I thought I'd get her a set.


Aww... thats nice of you... neighbor... I live in Lewisville and work in Carrollton.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Stopped by BL today and I hate to say I was pretty underwhelmed. Looked to be pretty much the same old stuff. And what has happened to BL prices?!?! Those skeletons for $50 - seriously? 
The only things I saw that I would buy were some of the signs, which I have a weakness for but really don't need.


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

Big Lots prices have definitely sky rocketed over the last couple of years. I can't wait to see what they have but I'm sure I won't be coming home with much unless there's a sale or I have a coupon. Their stuff is nice but usually just about $4 or $5 more than what I want to spend on any given item.


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

Stochey said:


> Aww... thats nice of you... neighbor... I live in Lewisville and work in Carrollton.


 We live in Flower Mound, I did not know there was any HF members so close.  They sell the cat eyes at At home also.


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

The coupon I got was $5 off $15 or $15 off $60 my choice and it is good until the 16th

~Tiff


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Mike and Tiff there are a lot of us in the DFW area. Some of us build props together all year long. I am about an hour north of Dallas in Denison.


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> Mike and Tiff there are a lot of us in the DFW area. Some of us build props together all year long. I am about an hour north of Dallas in Denison.


Cool, I want in on that


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I posted on the Big Lots facebook asking why I wasn't getting the coupons and they replied and said they wanted to look at my account further... so... hopefully something will come out of it.


----------



## StevensonMetal (Jul 24, 2015)

Stockey Biglots just sent me a message on Fb and told me the same thing. Not going to use the link but I will maybe call or something


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

Stochey said:


> Sigh... I have emails from Big Lots but none of them have coupons in it. Only thing I can guess is because I always forget to use my rewards card when I'm in there.
> 
> 
> If anyone wants to post theirs... that'd be cool.


Stochey, I think that you can save your receipt from your purchase, and log in to your rewards card account to add it if you forgot to use your card at the store.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

I stopped by BG again today to see if their Halloween stuff was out yet, and it was! There were a couple of cute little things that I liked, but didn't need, and I wasn't a fan of any of the larger props (except the witch, and I don't currently have the money for her.) 

However, I did find this little guy for 8 bucks, and decided to try it out.









It's technically indoor use, but we have a covered porch, and since it's small and battery operated, it won't be a big deal to bring it in and outdoors if I need to. It spins a little bit faster than I'd like, but it's very bright, and the colors are so pretty. I'm adding to our witchy theme for our porch this year, and wanted multicolor lights to make things look magical. I feel like I succeeded on a budget! I think I might place it inside a clear globe, and create a base for it to hide the cheesy plastic base.


----------



## Alexscaresme (Jul 17, 2015)

Bethlehem, PA store


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love and Eyeballs, you might try painting the base of that black if you want to cover it up. Another cheap prop is one of those push lights that people use on stairs or in closets. They are usually just white light. I found several a few months back that are purple colored and have stars and moons (maybe just stars) cut out.) So when you turn it on it projects the star shapes all over the ceiling in the purple color and really looks cool. I found them recently in Walmart with the lightbulbs. They were very inexpensive and such a great accessory. Walmart also has about an 18 inch black light on that end of the store. When Halloween comes in they carry them but they are smaller and much higher.

What are you doing for your withcy theme this year? I probably have some things that you could use if I know what type of things you are using. Let me know and I will bring you some things if you come to Lady Sherry's on the 29th or I can mail them. Do you need a crystal ball?


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

I went to big lots today and bought the witch, eye doorbell, and strand of flickering lights. I'm pretty happy with everything and it's nice to have the witch after not being able to get it last year. I thought I would post the things the witch says, they are printed on the instructions:
-You are not going in there, are you? Ahhaaa......
-Boo ! Aahhahaa.....
-I would turn back if I were you......
-Oh Ahaaa.....
-Beware.........


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

ost moved to correct thread:


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

Made a trip to Big Lots this morning. I think they have almost everything out but here are some pictures


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Made a detour to BL on the way home from work today.... success!!!! Picked up these guys. I figure I can muffle the "chattering" sound on the skelly cat with some felt glued between the teeth/inside the jaw. Or just leave it. I usually leave the try me button plugged in to the animated things anyway.....just me??


----------



## Huntress (Nov 1, 2012)

Score! Ok I went originally just to get the cat eyes for the neighbor but she loves cats and I saw the burlap cat and couldn't resist. I think I'll try to wait until at least Sept to give it to her though. Hope she likes them. 

BTW, if people around here do get together for prop building, I'll volunteer! Can't say I'm that good at it but willing to help out in any way I can and maybe I'll learn a thing or 2.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I just came in from Big Lots! I bought the big witch. I should have my head examined since she makes either 18 or 19 of the full size ones. But, I just couldn't NOT use that $15 off coupon. It made her a steal and I wanted her so much last year.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

So glad you were able to get the witch, Printersdevil! Woo-hoo!


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

Oh those cat eyes are great! I like them a lot more than I thought I would!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

These are awesome!


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Shadowbat said:


> These are awesome!



Thanks for the video, your making me dig into my allowance after watching this!


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Halloweena said:


> Made a detour to BL on the way home from work today.... success!!!! Picked up these guys. I figure I can muffle the "chattering" sound on the skelly cat with some felt glued between the teeth/inside the jaw. Or just leave it. I usually leave the try me button plugged in to the animated things anyway.....just me??
> 
> View attachment 249074


That's a good haul!! I like the Gemmy Eyeball and the Short Circuit light show.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Shadowbat, do the flickering bulbs have a setting with no sound? It does seem pretty cool with it on, but I would like an option without the sound. Thanks.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Paul Melniczek said:


> Shadowbat, do the flickering bulbs have a setting with no sound? It does seem pretty cool with it on, but I would like an option without the sound. Thanks.


Yes! There is a setting for light only.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Shadowbat said:


> These are awesome!



I thought the same thing! I grabbed a box now while I saw them. Off the top of my head, I was thinking they could go onto some kind of machine in the lab.
I'm looking forward to seeing how you use them!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Had to return that large flicker 'short circuit' bulb.
However, did grab the bat metal yard stake. I do love those yard stakes and they have stayed nice for several years now.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Shadowbat said:


> Yes! There is a setting for light only.


Wait, this means SOMEONE IS ACTUALLY LISTENING TO US!!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Hilda said:


> I thought the same thing! I grabbed a box now while I saw them. Off the top of my head, I was thinking they could go onto some kind of machine in the lab.
> I'm looking forward to seeing how you use them!



That's basically what I'm going to do. I'm going to make a box with these on top and in front with a couple of gauges.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Hilda said:


> Had to return that large flicker 'short circuit' bulb.
> However, did grab the bat metal yard stake. I do love those yard stakes and they have stayed nice for several years now.
> 
> View attachment 250344


Just curious Hilda, why did you have to return the light, I was going to pick one up but if there is something wrong with them then I may but my money somewhere else..


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Just curious Hilda, why did you have to return the light, I was going to pick one up but if there is something wrong with them then I may but my money somewhere else..


It only worked for a moment and then... nothing. I did try it several times for longer periods. I guess it was just a funky one.
I have seen other folks mention that Home Depot and other places are carrying them, so I'll grab another one at some point.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Shadowbat said:


> That's basically what I'm going to do. I'm going to make a box with these on top and in front with a couple of gauges.


Oh excellent! Let me know when you do! I was thinking something along those lines too, but my lab theme isn't until next year. 
I'll be happy to see yours this year!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

These aren't actually Halloween items but I bought them for Halloween. BL has all their summer lighting ect 75% off so I bought a chandelier , I'm going to hang moss or creepy cloth or some such off of it and I bough this large roll of purple lights, they glow a nice color of purple. They also had a set of regular string lights in a lime green I thought would work for a mad lab. The chandelier was 8 bucks and the purple lights were $5


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Anyone who has the large light up eyes ( cat eye looking things) what do you think of them? and do most people like/buy the green or the orange? do they show up well at the street ect? I've been spying them this year, they aren't what I would normally buy but I think I like them.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Anyone who has the large light up eyes ( cat eye looking things) what do you think of them? and do most people like/buy the green or the orange? do they show up well at the street ect? I've been spying them this year, they aren't what I would normally buy but I think I like them.


I have the BL cat's eyes. Saw Rania use them in her set up one year and loved the look. Used an orange set last year in our street-facing, 2nd floor bedroom and they definitely get noticed from a distance. I like green and wanted that color but waited to the end of the season and the orange was the only color undamaged on clearance I could find. This year I knew I wanted the green so bought that set early on. They're nice and each eye is pretty big so you do need a good sized window to use them in. We have a divided sliding window in the bedroom and i had to tilt the eyes slightly to fit them on the pane. Otherwise great looking eyes! I think you'll like them if you pick up a pair.

Here's Rania's carnival thread. Eyes are shown in daylight and nighttime in the first post. http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/137836-more-night-circus-props.html


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I have the BL cat's eyes. Saw Rania use them in her set up one year and loved the look. Used an orange set last year in our street-facing, 2nd floor bedroom and they definitely get noticed from a distance. I like green and wanted that color but waited to the end of the season and the orange was the only color undamaged on clearance I could find. This year I knew I wanted the green so bought that set early on. They're nice and each eye is pretty big so you do need a good sized window to use them in. We have a divided sliding window in the bedroom and i had to tilt the eyes slightly to fit them on the pane. Otherwise great looking eyes! I think you'll like them if you pick up a pair.
> 
> Here's Rania's carnival thread. Eyes are shown in daylight and nighttime in the first post. http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/137836-more-night-circus-props.html


I'm definitely going back tomorrow and getting a set. I wish they would send out a coupon, their 20% off deal. So when lit up do you like the green ones better? The whole reason I didn't buy them today was because I couldn't decide between the colors ( they had blue too but I didn't like those as well) I've looked for pics of the green lit up but I can't find any. 
Oh yeah ! I remember Rania's set up, it was phenomenal and I almost bought the eyes then too because of her display.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I haven't pulled them out of the box yet but I can set up and try getting a photo tonight. Hmm, blue you say. I looked through the box at our store and maybe didn't look through all of them. I still _really_ wanted the green so wouldn't have bought the blue but they would remind me of my Siamese cat from earlier days.

BL does have a Friends and Family event coming up this fall. Probably have to look through the Coupon Discount area for last few years to see when. Although you might find yourself in the same sitiuation as me the previous year where not much was left. I thought they had a 20% coupon just recently so think the F&F would be the next discount event.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I haven't pulled them out of the box yet but I can set up and try getting a photo tonight. Hmm, blue you say. I looked through the box at our store and maybe didn't look through all of them. I still _really_ wanted the green so wouldn't have bought the blue but they would remind me of my Siamese cat from earlier days.


Well , this will make you feel better about your green eyed decision. you made the right one. the blue eyes are a different shape entirely, thats what I didn't like about them. They are more of a goofy eye, not as cute as the cats eyes at all. So you would have stuck with the green I feel pretty sure.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Ha. That's good. Like the spooky cat eyes shape. 

Did a quick look in "Coupons" and Friends & Family seems to run at the end of Feb/beginning March and in July. I did see something at the beginning of October last year which I labeled as F&F in addition to the July one, and this year there have been 2 (at least posted about in the Coupon section) coupon offers not related to F&F. I didn't notice anything in September last year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Disembodiedvoice, here's a few quick photos of the green eyes outdoors. So hard to photo at night without a low-lux camera. Tried adjusting the lighting level a bit differently for each shot. The eyes are a greenish yellow.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

oh thanks ! so are the actually greener in person? they look a little different than I thought. now i'm back to not knowing which color i want ! lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

First time I'm seeing too at night lit up. They definitely have a yellow green cast. The lighting under the film is kind of bright but the good thing is that if you want the eyes to be seen from a distance they get noticed and I suspect the colors blend more at a distance. The light strand is clear mini lights and as such I think you could also put them on a dimmer as they would be drawing enough power to do so. 

As you can tell from the lack of background in the following, it's much darker now and less light for the cellphone camera to shoot the orange cat eyes in but I decided to grab a few photos of the orange ones too.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I got another $5 off coupon or $15 off on a $60 purchase from BL in my email. I just used one last month. So excited to get this.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> First time I'm seeing too at night lit up. They definitely have a yellow green cast. The lighting under the film is kind of bright but the good thing is that if you want the eyes to be seen from a distance they get noticed and I suspect the colors blend more at a distance. The light strand is clear mini lights and as such I think you could also put them on a dimmer as they would be drawing enough power to do so.
> 
> As you can tell from the lack of background in the following, it's much darker now and less light for the cellphone camera to shoot the orange cat eyes in but I decided to grab a few photos of the orange ones too.


Hmmm, I can't see tons of a difference. Which looks better in person? which can you see more of the actual color of the eyes? it looks like the orange but it is sort of hard to tell. What color lights are on the orange, clear as well? Thanks for doing this , it at least gives me an idea. Oh one more thing, does it look like you could change out the light strand? big lots had those lime green string lights I wonder if I could put those behid the green eyes


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

printersdevil said:


> I got another $5 off coupon or $15 off on a $60 purchase from BL in my email. I just used one last month. So excited to get this.


How are you getting these??? is it based on how much you buy, points or whatever building up?


----------



## gildedviolet (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm close to someone who works at Big Lots. The coupons work by how often a customer spends in a period. It's not really a point system anymore (it used to be), but if you spend a good $25+ in a month, coupons should be sent via e-mail every month or month and a half.

Also, I just texted them and they said the next friends and family sale is on October 3rd and 4th.


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

DoorBell - the card says "MOTION ACTIVATED", I assume that is the motion of pushing the button, because there NO Motion sensor That I've spotted!


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

FYI: We bought one of the Pose and Hold skeletons from BL ( so I could use my coupon on something, we had already bought everything else we wanted by the time we got the coupon) when we got it home I realized something great, the elbows on it can rotate! Their skeletons my not be the best quality but none of the others I have seen or bought can do this, and it makes posing possibilities much greater.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

One word for Big Lots:
Disappointing.

First, as I walk in I see fall stuff which is fine, then I go around a corner & see some Halloween stuff then...around another corner there's a fully lit & set up Christmas tree. They had the aisle of Christmas lights (which is good for us really) but then they had a couple more aisles of Christmas stuff. 

I expect the lights to go up first & don't mind that at all, but not a Christmas tree in September. SEPTEMBER!!!  I know we get the same crap about Halloween in August, but for the most part most stores don't really go all in for Halloween until the very end of August or at the latest after Labor Day unless they're craft stores. Craft stores get a pass on all early holiday stuff from me. So at the very least we only get 2 months for Halloween & most stores start pulling Halloween out the week BEFORE Halloween so most likely it's less than 2 months. But when a store starts Christmas in September they get 4 MONTHS OF CHRISTMAS!!! FOUR!! 

No store that wasn't a seasonal store or craft store should move Christmas out that early. I totally understand why they do it but I don't have to like it or shop there.

I saw their skellys & realized they were the exact same skellys that Home Depot had for $30 while BL was $50. Picked up some little things then just put them down & left I was so disgusted.

They did this last year too, Christmas in September.


----------



## Irishguy (Oct 13, 2011)

FWIW, my BigLots has Gemmy LED spots for $12. While there's no strobe function, that's HALF of what everybody else is charging. They're hidden in the christmas light section. They also have the fire/ice projectors, but I didn't check to see the price.

San Diego folks, the Clairemont location is already out of blue (sorry).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Irishguy said:


> FWIW, my BigLots has Gemmy LED spots for $12. While there's no strobe function, that's HALF of what everybody else is charging. They're hidden in the christmas light section. They also have the fire/ice projectors, but I didn't check to see the price.
> 
> San Diego folks, the Clairemont location is already out of blue (sorry).



That's a good price. Can't remember what I paid for the HD spots last year that were Gemmy but branded for HD's xmas line. Any chance the spots were in orange as well or just the red, blue, green? Did you notice any clear?


RCIAG, man you have some serious issues with xmas or xmas shopping. I'd never Not shop at a store for halloween because they put out xmas early. As far as Big Lots goes they put out halloween _way_ before stores like Target, Walgreens, CVS, Spirit, etc. They are my early go-to-store in my area. Never was an "early" shopper before but since we started decorating for halloween I have become one. I always look forward to seeing stuff early but probably don't need 4 months of halloween mdse to shop. Too much and it stops being special.

If it hadn't been for Big Lots, I wouldn't have gotten my Eyeball Doorbells. Drove me nuts that AtHome (Garden Ridge) was carrying them (not in my area and sold out quickly) and couldn't find them in my area. At least BL stocks a decent multiple of items unlike Target the last few years, Target who is carrying a different version of the doorbell but you either had to order it online if you could find it In Stock or fight to get the few that the stores in my area will put out on their shelf. Plus Big Lots will have several sales and Friends and Family 20% discount events before halloween to take advantage of.


----------



## Irishguy (Oct 13, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Any chance the spots were in orange as well or just the red, blue, green? Did you notice any clear?


I seem to recall an orange and a clear, but I'm not 100% positive. I'll be over there in the next few days and I'll take a look for you.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

RCIAG said:


> One word for Big Lots:
> Disappointing.
> 
> First, as I walk in I see fall stuff which is fine, then I go around a corner & see some Halloween stuff then...around another corner there's a fully lit & set up Christmas tree. They had the aisle of Christmas lights (which is good for us really) but then they had a couple more aisles of Christmas stuff.
> ...


I have to agree with this. Middle of August is 2 1/2 months prior to the Holiday. Lets face it how many of us buy things to upcycle or need a little time to plan and alter for our use for Halloween. But seeing a Christmas tree prior to Labor Day? Really? That's just so what I want to see when I come into a store wearing shorts and flip flops! There's only so many ways to hang lights and plop a tinsel lighted seal balancing a ball in your yard. As said, craft stores I understand, but seeing Christmas stuff in stores before Labor Day would disgust me too. To me Halloween is all about fun and and using your imagination . Stores throw a small selection of Halloween for a few weeks at us and if they make a few bucks that's great. But to plan all year and throw Christmas stuff at us earlier and earlier hoping to greedily drain all of our pockets to pad theirs has really come to disgust me. My daughter's boyfriend works at a Walmart and they have been having Black Friday..oh wait now it's Trash Thanksgiving, meetings for many months now. I use to love Christmas as much as Halloween when my kids were little but the bombardment of Christmas music for 3 straight months and the commercialism, greed and the idiotic circus animals, lighted flamingos and ducks, etc. they sell now hoping to sway buyers who already have 4 or 5 Christmas trees and 10 sets of lights has just got to the point that it turns my stomach. This is my opinion, you are entitled to yours and I have no desire to start any debates. I am very thankful for my large family but at Christmas it's all about spending $$, often much more than we have nowadays and I don't need to be reminded 4 months prior. Little Johnny needs that X-box one that they taunted him with on TV and videos for months now. He doesn't want your latest thrift store find. Every other kid is getting one! And that is how Halloween became an obsession for me. A sort of me time I guess and a way to drift away from real life stresses, admire others creativity (beyond a lighted outline of your house!) and have fun, for just a short time.! Rant over. Thanks.


----------



## gildedviolet (Aug 26, 2015)

Yeah, I was really disappointed when my friend (whom works at Big Lots) texted me and told me they were getting Christmas trees on their last truck. They also said that they're not really getting anymore Halloween in. They may get a handful of boxes each week, for the bigger items (like the butler, the witch, and the bat tree). But other than those, that's it. I'm so happy I picked up the skeleton cat when I had the chance. As much as I like Christmas, this is far too early.


----------



## Irishguy (Oct 13, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie- just red, green and blue. The projectors ($19.95) can be selected to throw multicolor, blue and white or just white.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for checking back in to let us know. And saved me a trip there for orange. Although $10 for the other colors, all workable for halloween, is tempting me to pick up some additional spots. Seems like you can never have enough lighting. This past year our street lights were replaced with LEDs and it's now much darker in my yard so colored lighting will show up even better.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey, just posted in the Coupon Discount area that I got a Rewards email today with a coupon for Big Lots. Basically 20% off on everything in the store given a minumum dollar purchase ($50, $100, $200). So if you're heading that way today or through Thursday, 9/17, make sure you check your email for the coupon. They didn't call this a Friends and Family coupon just a storewide event. I think F&F has no minimum purchase so a bit different offer.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Big Lots has projectors? What kind? Anyone have a picture? I know they have the spinning light thing, but projectors?


----------



## Irishguy (Oct 13, 2011)

printersdevil said:


> Big Lots has projectors? What kind? Anyone have a picture? I know they have the spinning light thing, but projectors?


 The spinning light thing is their projector.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

Picked up the "Wicked Welcome" sign today. I was looking all over at different stores. This is the best one that I could find to go with my cemetery.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great idea for a cemetery. I need a sign since we are moving things out front this year. Hmmm... Gotta run to Big Lots.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

HalloScream, I like the shape of the signage. Remembered I took a photo of it when BL first stocked but apparently didn't note how much it was in my album. It would look nice modified for one of my village shop scenes. How much was it?


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

Thought I would share, just picked up this 7 in LED Witches Orb at Big Lots. The witch talks and the orb changes colors.
$16.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

oops wrong thread.


----------

